# Finding Property Sold Prices in Italy



## citysleuth (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello everyone, I am hoping somebody on here will be able to guide me. I am trying to find the price that was paid for a property the last time it was sold. In the UK property sites like Rightmove and Zoopla publicly show you the history of sales on a given property, like when sold and how much for.

Is there an Italian equivalent or a way of looking up this information? It's regarding a property in Calabria that was last sold in 2007.

I already have a copy of the Visura per Soggetto, showing Rendita (annuity charges), date of purchase, buyer etc. but not the price paid for the property. I realize that in Italy you often have to go to a professional and pay them to find these things for you, in which case the names of people who can do this would also be useful. Many thanks.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I don't know if anybody compiles the information. If they did it would be the Agenzia delle entrate and not likely public. The only reason the price paid would matter would be for the taxes.

Which leads to an issue. In the past underreporting the sale price wasn't unheard of. Even if you had access to the government numbers they might not be accurate. 

The other thing is things have changed A LOT in the last fifteen years. The price than likely has no relation to current prices.


----------



## citysleuth (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks Nick. Yes the revenue service might have that info but I would expect it to be confidential to the individual owning the property. In the UK the sold price data on Rightmove etc. comes as a feed directly from the uk gov Land Registry.
I guess I'm actually looking for whatever the Italian equiv of the Land Registry is, and who I need to pay in order to extract a report from it...


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The notiao is the one who registers the property. If anybody knows how to find the information they would. But like I said the registered price might have been fanciful.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

If you have the visura, you will have the information of the notary who stipulated the act of sale. The act is a public document so you can call the notary and ask for a copy by email. That will have the declared sale price, which might or might not be correct. Failing that you can ask for a copy of the act from the archivio notarile. AS Nick says it was usual until 15 years ago to declare a lower price than that actually paid because the taxes were calculated on the price paid and not the rateable value. So for an act from 2007 it is probably the right price, but not guaranteed to be so. If there is land with the property then it is very likely that there was an underdeclaration.


----------



## Leslie Strazzullo (Jul 25, 2021)

citysleuth said:


> Hello everyone, I am hoping somebody on here will be able to guide me. I am trying to find the price that was paid for a property the last time it was sold. In the UK property sites like Rightmove and Zoopla publicly show you the history of sales on a given property, like when sold and how much for.
> 
> Is there an Italian equivalent or a way of looking up this information? It's regarding a property in Calabria that was last sold in 2007.
> 
> I already have a copy of the Visura per Soggetto, showing Rendita (annuity charges), date of purchase, buyer etc. but not the price paid for the property. I realize that in Italy you often have to go to a professional and pay them to find these things for you, in which case the names of people who can do this would also be useful. Many thanks.


The info you are requesting is not public. You can get average home prices from this site Houses for sale - Immobiliare.it.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

The sale of a property is by an atto publico - a public act, which once registered and transcribed is public. A notary is obliged to furnish a copy if asked. By contrast immobiliare it gives very general ideas of the prices asked, not sale prices, and is so general as to be completely useless. BorsinoImmobiliare does give sale prices but by generalised location and type, and is not a good guide.


----------



## citysleuth (Nov 3, 2008)

NickZ said:


> The notiao is the one who registers the property. If anybody knows how to find the information they would. But like I said the registered price might have been fanciful.


Thanks Nick. I'll try contacting the notiao involved originally


----------



## citysleuth (Nov 3, 2008)

Leslie Strazzullo said:


> The info you are requesting is not public. You can get average home prices from this site Houses for sale - Immobiliare.it.


Thank you. I'll try it


----------



## citysleuth (Nov 3, 2008)

modicasa said:


> The sale of a property is by an atto publico - a public act, which once registered and transcribed is public. A notary is obliged to furnish a copy if asked. By contrast immobiliare it gives very general ideas of the prices asked, not sale prices, and is so general as to be completely useless. BorsinoImmobiliare does give sale prices but by generalised location and type, and is not a good guide.


Thank you. I will find the original notary and request the sale copy


----------

